# Jet 1014 vs Delta- need help choosing



## bluesguitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Just unloaded my 8 inch Harbor Freight lathe on Craigslist and would like a better quality, bigger, more dependable lathe.  I'm doing lots of pens and I make fishing lures also.  I took a bowlturning class last week and I'd like to do more small bowls and vases going forward.  

I don't have much space so this will be a benchtop unit where my old lathe was.

I used a Jet 1014VS at the class and it was really nice and I gather the 1014VSI is the current iteration.  The person teaching the class was pushing the Delta midi lathe but it's bigger and probably more than I need.  Also in reading reviews it sounds like Delta customer service is awful in contrast with Jet which sounds great.

Any thoughts on the Jet vs the delta?  Or something else to check?

Thanks so much!

Mitch


----------



## nsfr1206 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you are gonna do bowls I would definitely recommend the Delta because of size. I have one and have had no need of customer service.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the Jet VSI, the I stands for indexing.  It is in my opinion the way to go for pens and such.  If bowls are your plan, the Delta would serve to be a better choice.


----------



## bluesguitar (Dec 11, 2011)

So the Jet is retailing for $529 and the Delta is 599.  I don't see any rebates or further discounts. I get free shipping via Amazon.

I made a decent small bowl on the Jet at the Woodcraft class.  I'm pressed for space and the Delta is 36" wide vs the Jet at 28.


----------



## JF36 (Dec 11, 2011)

If it where me I would get the delta if I was going to turn bowls because it has a bigger motor and that extra power will be needed.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 11, 2011)

If your not in a big rush Woodcraft and Rockler often put the Jet 1014vsi on sale for $ 423.00 with free shipping. I beleive the last time it was on sale was about a month ago.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd go with the Powermatic 3520B....that way you won't need another upgrade for a long time.


Seriously though, the Jet 1220VS doesn't have that large of a footprint(space limited was mentioned), and will give you plenty of room for large bowl blanks.




Scott (do the Powermatic) B


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 11, 2011)

Go with the lathe that has the more powerful motor. In my opinion the Jet is under powered. I have the 1014vs and the 1/2 horse power motor, on mine, just isn't enough for bowls. It can be done, but it is a battle on some occasions.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 11, 2011)

I started with a 1014 years ago...simple, heavy and lots of iron with minimal plastic. It has done amazing stuff over the years and so I bought a Jet 1642 for Christmas! I replaced the head bearings on the 1014 4 months ago after 5 years of platters, 9" HF, oil lamp bases and hundreds of pens...I'll never get rid of it!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Jet 1014 VSI that has between 5,000 and 10,000 pens on it. Other than replacing half a dozen switches, three or four belts and one head bearing, it has preformed flawlessly.

I JUST REPLACED the 1014 with the Delta 46-460. I did this because it is time for a new lathe, the Delta was not available when I bought the Jet, the Delta has twice as much motor, AND has reverse which makes sanding more precise.

THE JET WILL REMAIN IN THE SHOP AS A DEDICATED DRILLING LATHE, as I find it much easier to drill with the Jet than the Delta.

Both are fine lathes.


----------



## JCochrun (Dec 11, 2011)

I started with the Jet 1014 and loved it.  I just got my Christmas present (Jet 1220 VSI) and started using it.  Very nice.  Lot more power and not that much larger of a footprint than the 1014.  I'm keeping the 1014 to teach wife and daughter how to make pens.  Was also thinking of setting it up with my duplicator so I don't have to take that on and off all of the time.  I found the 1220 and stand on sale from Amazon.  Spent just under 800 for both.

Jim


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 11, 2011)

bluesguitar said:


> So the Jet is retailing for $529 and the Delta is 599. I don't see any rebates or further discounts. I get free shipping via Amazon.
> 
> I made a decent small bowl on the Jet at the Woodcraft class. I'm pressed for space and the Delta is 36" wide vs the Jet at 28.


 
Delta has a $50 rebate of the 46-460 until December 31, 2011. I just caught this lathe on sale at Amazon this weekend for $549 and free shipping.


----------



## bluesguitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow that's nice.  Size wise the Delta is a huge jump so I'm mocking it up on my bench to see what it would look like.  I see what you're saying- its a lot more lathe for basically the same money with the rebate.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 11, 2011)

If the price is within a hundred dollars I wouldn't even consider the Jet, unless you are 100% sure that you will never turn anything but pens.  Lathes and bandsaws are two things where you will generally wish you had a bigger one at some point, buying the smaller one just means you will upgrade again sooner.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 11, 2011)

I had the Jet 1410 and made hundreds of pens on it - it is now my buffer. 

LOVE my Delta 46-460, it is a MUCH better lathe.


----------



## bluesguitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok you're talking me into the Delta.

Can I set it on my 36" bench without it being too high?  

I'm 6'1".


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Delta 46-460. It's been perfect for me so far and I'm glad it's the one I got.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and my bench is 33" - a couple of inches higher may be a bit better. My centerline is below my elbow and I understand that elbow height is considered optimum.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 12, 2011)

bluesguitar said:


> Ok you're talking me into the Delta.
> 
> Can I set it on my 36" bench without it being too high?
> 
> I'm 6'1".


 


Yup, and if it's a tad too high....you can always get a small platform with rubber mat for standing on.



Scott (always a way to make it work) B


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 12, 2011)

33" is kinda high for a bench anyway.... Chop its legs!! 


:wink:


----------



## bluesguitar (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks to all especially the tip on the 50 dollar rebate.  Looks like the Delta wins the popularity contest!


----------



## sbwertz (Dec 12, 2011)

One point...if you ever want to turn canes, 28" is too short, unless you make the ones that are turned in two pieces and joined in the middle.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I also went from the JET to the Delta, the power alone was worth the cost.


----------



## bluesguitar (Dec 13, 2011)

For some reason Amazon pulled the Delta off its website today, citing a "problem" with "the product, the description," etc. so I'm not sure what that means.  I did notice that CPO has it still at $599.  Amazon lists a reseller at $649 which is where Woodcraft and others have it now.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2011)

If doing bowls, definitely the Delta, the 12-1/2 swing is nice.


----------

